# How long does it take for plants to absorb fertilizer?



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

its hard to say how much they will consume in x amount of time. they will start using the nutrients as soon as they are available. you'd have to get the tests and dose once,test, and then test every day until it bottoms out to find out. in very high light, you can run out the same day even. but it depends on each specific tank and setup. its safe to say, if you've done a 50% water change for example, you should probably dose half of your usual dose to get the params back up to normal.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Believe you could dose full amount without much harm if need be.
Have done so in low light ,low tech,Non CO2 tank without any ill effects to plant's or fish.
Can always skip a day if you think too much is present.


----------

